# Big Apple BBQ, NYC



## Bobberqer (May 24, 2007)

http://bigapplebbq.org/

anyone coming in for this one.. long lines for food, but it's a blast


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 6, 2007)

Stop on by and introduce yourself.. I'll be at the rib cutting table for the 17th St Bar and Grill  I'll have on my green , Bobberquer hat

 just come up to the rail and introduce yourself... !!!

Ric Decker.. if you talk to the nephew tell him to come in and make himself at home !!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

BlackJack BBQ from Charleston will be up there with their double-decker rig.  They help host the same type event down here.  I think they are on a reciprocal deal to be there be cause some of the big NYC guys were down here.
If you see them, tell em *"Finney says hey"*.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll certainly stop by and mention that, Finney.. they aint gunna throw rocks at me cause I mention your name, , now, are they ??   lol  anyone in particular I should ask for ???.. there's a lot of time on Saturday and Sunday morning before the 12noon starting time to chat with the other participants.. kinda makes all the work worth it ... lotta laughs, stories, and the like


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> I'll certainly stop by and mention that, Finney..* they aint gunna throw rocks at me cause I mention your name,* , now, are they ??   lol  anyone in particular I should ask for ???.. there's a lot of time on Saturday and Sunday morning before the 12noon starting time to chat with the other participants.. kinda makes all the work worth it ... lotta laughs, stories, and the like



No, they're gonna go....."WHO?"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they will go, "oh you mean Jacks long haired towel bitch", he's cute.


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

Jealous be-yathces...  You both hate that most people actually LIKE me.  

I know JB (not our JB) will be there.  I don't know who else. 
But that's what he goes by, "JB".


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 10, 2007)

Saw then guys from SC.... JB wasnt there, but I did say Finney said hello.. the other guys did know ya , Finney.... and they didn't throw rocks !!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, did you have a good time?  Did you take PICS?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 11, 2007)

well.  I did have a great time, but failed to take any pics.... again...  Maybe next year I'll remember to bring the camera ..Hopefully, Chiles tooki some pics...  .. They were a big hit btw.... the work they do for charities is laudable, and very impressive.. and the stew is great !!!


----------

